

Ghosts in The Code: vestigial 1998 government backdoor in Firefox - jpadvo
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=668397

======
jpadvo
This bug report reads like a report from an archaeological expedition.

~~~
pasbesoin
For those debating whether to have a look:

    
    
      Reported: 	2011-06-29 17:04 PDT by Tavis Ormandy

